# Candlewood kennels?



## Woodyb77 (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone own dogs from there?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Um if you are talking Mary H......um.........lots and lots more and even more!!!!!!


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sure there is one or two.


----------



## Woodyb77 (Jun 3, 2013)

I was meaning if anyone owned them are they pleased with them and worth the investment?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Take a look at the accomplishments of the candlewood dogs!

http://www.candlewoodkennels.net/images/Champions/index.html


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe the right question should be: "Am I worthy?"


----------



## Woodyb77 (Jun 3, 2013)

That's def impressive.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Lanse has one : AFC Candlewood's She's So Fine ( Sophie)...she certainly is fine


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

Woodyb77 said:


> I was meaning if anyone owned them are they pleased with them and worth the investment?


The answer is yes.


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

Woody, get a couple more post and PM me. I'm in Southwest Ga and was in your boots six years ago. I might be able to help.


----------



## Woodyb77 (Jun 3, 2013)

Alright leemac will do. Matt I take it you own one.


----------



## John Paske (Mar 10, 2009)

Absolutely! I got my dog from her 4 years ago. I always wonder what he could have accomplished on a Pro's truck versus me training a dog for the first time.


----------



## Woodyb77 (Jun 3, 2013)

John Paske said:


> Absolutely! I got my dog from her 4 years ago. I always wonder what he could have accomplished on a Pro's truck versus me training a dog for the first time.


Thanks for the info John it sounding like I'm gonna have to take a road trip to Wisconsin!!


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nothing but good things to say about Candlewoods, Mary and Debra Bredeson (5 Star Patton) and their dogs. 

Wisconsin is an awesome road trip!


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

Woodyb77 said:


> Alright leemac will do. Matt I take it you own one.


Yes he's my first retriever and like John said, I wonder what a pro could do with him. Great with the family and always ready to go when you want him. Also great looking too.


----------



## zsimp07 (Jan 6, 2013)

When I was young (about 8 years old) my dad bought a Candlewood yellow lab. Her name was Minnie, and she was the best damn bird dog we ever worked with. I live in South Carolina now, and debated getting another candlewood lab before I got my Boykin. Minnie left such a mark on my hunting life, that her collar is hanging up on the wall above my head right now. I may still get one down the road, when the wife decides I can have more than one dog!


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

zsimp07 said:


> When I was young (about 8 years old) my dad bought a Candlewood yellow lab. Her name was Minnie, and she was the best damn bird dog we ever worked with. I live in South Carolina now, and debated getting another candlewood lab before I got my Boykin. Minnie left such a mark on my hunting life, that her collar is hanging up on the wall above my head right now. I may still get one down the road, when the wife decides I can have more than one dog!


It's always easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission...


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

zsimp07 said:


> When I was young (about 8 years old) my dad bought a Candlewood yellow lab. Her name was Minnie, and she was the best damn bird dog we ever worked with. I live in South Carolina now, and debated getting another candlewood lab before I got my Boykin. Minnie left such a mark on my hunting life, that her collar is hanging up on the wall above my head right now. I may still get one down the road, when the wife decides I can have more than one dog!


Don't wait too long, Mary ain't getting any younger


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Aw I sat and talked with her at a trial a few weeks ago and about three weeks ago had, dinner, breakfast at a trial she judged the derby/qual and I judged the open. She is headed for a hundred or maybe she is there! What she doesn't know about Lab pedigrees and breeding isn't worth knowing.


----------



## saabisil (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes they are. Call her and talk to Mary about what you are looking for.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Just a heads up you might need to call 6 months to a year ahead to get on a list, well worth the wait. And invest in a fire suit, some pups might be part dragon if you know what I mean!


----------



## zsimp07 (Jan 6, 2013)

B Giese said:


> It's always easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission...


While that may be true, the one I have now is just a pup, 7 weeks old yesterday. I grew up in Omro, WI, if you know where that is B Giese.


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

I sure do, my old lady is from there actually and I have a few buddies from there. I'm from Rosendale originally so not too far. If you get back this way let me know maybe we can hit up rush lake or horicon


----------



## zsimp07 (Jan 6, 2013)

B Giese said:


> I sure do, my old lady is from there actually and I have a few buddies from there. I'm from Rosendale originally so not too far. If you get back this way let me know maybe we can hit up rush lake or horicon


I definitely will. Rush lake was my stomping grounds as soon as I was big enough to keep up w my dad. All that public land around it is where I shot most of my deer and pheasant too.


----------



## Mallard Mugger (Jul 29, 2009)

Matt Weberpal said:


> Yes he's my first retriever and like John said, I wonder what a pro could do with him. Great with the family and always ready to go when you want him. Also great looking too.


I'll vouch for Matt's pup. Nice dog. Haven't seen him for a couple years now, but he was doing good the few times we trained together! 

Seen a few of Mary's dogs through the years and talked with quite a few more owners, all seemed very pleased. Tell her what you're looking for and she will make it happen.


----------



## teacher504 (Nov 28, 2012)

*I was thinking it....*

but you said it best...


Jennifer Henion said:


> Maybe the right question should be: "Am I worthy?"


----------

